# Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2018)

*Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes*

Chop sweet potatoes into wedges, place on grilling tray, brush with butter and spice with cayenne or Cajun seasoning
Place on grill over med high-high heat and grill till just tender
Brush with Maple glaze and finish

1/4C Maple syrup
1/8C brown sugar
2T butter
1t cinnamon
heat in microwave and mix thoroughly


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh my family would love these Chile :) Gonna make a mental note to try some time, think it would go wonderfully with smoked turkey!


----------



## Lookn4u (Jul 18, 2018)

Gonna try these next cook, hope mine taste as good as these look.


----------



## old golfer guy (Sep 21, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> *Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes*
> 
> Chop sweet potatoes into wedges, place on grilling tray, brush with butter and spice with cayenne or Cajun seasoning
> Place on grill over med high-high heat and grill till just tender
> ...


----------



## old golfer guy (Sep 21, 2018)

Chile, doing these Sat. Roughly how long do they take? About 30min?
Thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> Chile, doing these Sat. Roughly how long do they take? About 30min?
> Thanks


Depends on how hot your fire is and how and thick your wedges are.
Keep a very close eye on them the sugars can burn really fast.
I use the toothpick to make sure they are tender.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 21, 2018)

Ya know come to think of it, if you slice them as rounds, they should cook more evenly.
Get some grill marks, get them tender and then glaze and serve.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 28, 2018)

Looks very good!! I must try these.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Looks very good!! I must try these.


Thanks, I was thinking about these for this weekend.


----------

